# Ted Hughes



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I couldn't find a thread on TC about this great poet and as, of course, YouTube permits us to hear poems being recited as well as music being performed, I thought I would share this.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm. 

I always found his wife, Sylvia Plath's poetry and writings (like 'The Bell Jar') more moving than Ted's more sanguine verse. 

Cooking her head in the oven was a terrible way to go. She didn't do things by half measures.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Two misfits, one certified. Their lives would obscure their art.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

He does a great job reading this. I've been disappointed many times by poets reading their own poetry, when they de-emphasize the rhythms for a more conversational style. He makes it actually sound like poem.


----------

